# Cardboard box sizing question (simple cold smoker)



## mrpink (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, I want to try my hand at cold smoking some salmon, as cheaply as possible.

I'm in the UK and have found this german cold smoke generator on amazon: 


My plan is to get a cardboard box, place smoker at bottom on a metal tin, have some air holes and hang or have a rack near the top for fish/ cheese.

My question is, what size of box do I need/ would be a good starting size?

Northern Irish summer is around 60ish F so it shouldn't be too much of a problem.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2017)

2' x 2' x 3' would give you room for lots of stuff to smoke..   making the cost of pellets or dust negligible per pound of product.. 

Below is a cool design... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136978/bulding-a-cardboard-box-cold-smoker


----------

